# 10 week old BITING! HELP!



## Jaxon'sMom (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello! I am new to this forum and a new German Shepherd owner. I have a 10 week old male. He is very smart and knows alot of basic commands including: sit, shake, down, up, come here, and we are working on spin, roll, stay, and walking on a leash. 

I have read almost all the posts on here about puppy behavior and all the threads on biting and how to control it. Well, so far nothing is working for us! He is getting stronger and now jumps, barks, growls, and bites when playing with us. He is not agressive at all, it is just during play. He does not do any of these things to new people he meets, or children. He ONLY bites on us! But it hurts very badly, and I would just like some re-assurance that he will grow out of this phase and will someday be snuggly and 'fun' to be around! Thanks!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

They usually stop biting after teething- who knows what your puppy will do though.


----------



## Mre2me (Jul 25, 2011)

That's just normal puppy behavior. Most people advise that you don't try to teach it to not to bite (almost impossible) and instead to teach it to have a soft mouth. Meaning that your dog learns to control his bites so he doesn't hurt you.

Read this
Bite Inhibition Article


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If he loves to play, you are half-way home. 

The moment the puppy starts to bite, say eh! and stand up and end the game. 

Teach him the GENTLE command -- how to take treats out of your hand gently. After he has a good handle on the word expand its usage. eh GENTLE. If he tones it down, praise and continue, if he does not stand up and move away. If you must put him in his play area -- safe baby gated area with toys, not a crate, just a spot that you do not have to pay 100% attention to him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You see this to look at how NORMAL your puppy seems?





 
click this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-time-owner/165774-gsd-puppy-primer-tips.html

and this ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html

Keep in mind you need to TEACH your puppy a new way to play that doesn't involve the biting. And this is like all the upcoming training you will be involved with, it takes TIME, PATIENCE and consistancy. It never just 'stopped' with teething for me. 

The biting only stopped when I started replacing with a toy, playing using the toy, and EXERCISING the heck out of that puppy during the day OFF leash!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jaxon'sMom said:


> I have read almost all the posts on here about puppy behavior and all the threads on biting and how to control it. Well, so far nothing is working for us!


It's way too soon for anything to be "working" 100%. It's a gradual process that you have to stick with consistently for weeks or months, and if you do, he WILL get better.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

MRL and Debbie are definitely right... Tons of exercising I definitely found off leash wears her out way more then on leash. Of course keep toys on you at all times when that mouth comes at you shove a toy in the mouth and engage with the toy dont just stuff it in there.. shake it around play tug etc... Please keep in mind this will not stop it you are just setting the ground work its part training and part them growing up. Just keep with it if the pup bites you say eh or something similar then put the toy in the mouth and praise like crazy while the pup is playing with the toy. If your little one tries to avoid the toy and get flesh dont freak out completely normal (annoying... but normal) Its not gonna happen instantly it takes awhile but remember this training is just some basic ground work that the pup will get more as it gets older. Hang in there completely normal with these crazy land sharks we love


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Being a new GSD puppy owner, I read everything. Nothing seemed to work. lol  Sasha is now 17 weeks old. She still bites but her adult teeth are starting to come in and it is a lot better. But, back to the subject!! I got her a little early so she has had a lot to learn. I tried yelping, ignoring, turning my back and stuffing a toy in her mouth and when my patience was lost, I yelled NO at her.

What worked or more aptly, what's working? Age and patience. I really believe that she started getting better when I would walk away or put her in time out for biting. However, I also made sure that we played and played first. I knew that there was no way that she needed more exercise. I found out from this though that you can over stimulate your pup too. It's hard finding the right balance between enough exercise and too much stimulation. If you have ever had a toddler, you'll know what that means. It's hard!! GSD's are not normal dogs. IMHO

Thank goodness they are the way they are.


----------



## Jaxon'sMom (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I will continue with the 'time outs', stuffing a toy in his mouth and playing, and more excersise OFF leash. I am also thinking of buying a doggie play-pin to have an area where I can put him for time-outs, and where I can keep some toys for him to play and go crazy. 

I hope he grows up to be a sweetheart. Right now I can't see it...all I see is Cujo Jr.!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he'll grow up to be whatever you train
and socialize him to be.



Jaxon'sMom said:


> I hope he grows up to be a sweetheart. Right now I can't see it...all I see is Cujo Jr.!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I worry about tons of exercise for a ten week old puppy. I am hoping that when you say off-leash, you are actually giving the puppy plenty of time to exercise himself, but allowing him to rest whenever he wants to as well. 

Puppies often do not know what is good for them and if you encourage them, they can over-do it. 

I guess what I mean is that if you are playing fetch with the puppy, he might go on and on because you are continuing, beyond what might be good for his body. 

With a ten week old puppy, I rarely crate them, because I have kennels. At ten weeks they have a doggy door into the house and are contained there in a four x four pen unless I am right with them. But they have a large kennel to run and play in or rest and sleep in. My interactions with the puppy include several short play sessions -- outdoor play weather permitting, very, very short training sessions, and some time inside where I am watching like a hawk ready to redirect teeth to appropriate chew - items.


----------



## Jaxon'sMom (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, by off leash i meant he is able to run around and play with his toys as he chooses. We usually play fetch for about five minutes before he quits and is onto the next toy. I let him quit whenever he wants, and can always tell when he is tired becase he will stop playing and lay down. Trust me, he isnt going to do anything he doesnt want to do! When he lays down it is game over and time for a nap.
We also have short training sessions of about five minutes several times a day.


----------

